# [SOLVED] Green &amp; Pink lines on Screen HELP...!!!!!



## bobbina1981 (Nov 8, 2009)

:sigh:
Hi Guys,

I have a desktop PC & Im getting alternate Vertical Green lines on my screen (when the screen has dark wall-paper its green, & pink lines with white backgrounds). And during windows startup, grey squares appear while windows is loading. My PC worked fine until last week, but one fine day all of a sudden this started happening. 

The Green lines start appearing when the windows blue screen opens.

My monitor is working fine. I connected my laptop to it & screen is perfect.

I also started Windows in Safe Mode, the same problem appears. And no prominent errors r shown in event viewer.

Whats going wrong..???? Could it be my display, video or graphic drivers need updating or a hardware failure & needs a card changing? I’m just speculating.

I need HELP.....!!!!!!!!!!!!:4-dontkno

If i can, i'll attach a screen-shot pic.

Ps.: what is the difference between display-card, video-card & graphics-card?

Thanks a bundle.

I appreciate your valuable help.......... 

My System info are below.

AMD Athlon XP 3200+ Processor
Microsoft Windows XP Pro
NVIDIA nForce2 motherboard with dual channel DDR & USB2.0
160GB 7200rpm UDMA 100 hard drive with 8MB buffer
2.25 GB RAM
17" Philips 170B5CS TFT DVI 16ms
Radeon 9800 AIW 128 MB Graphics
SP2
SP3

Plzzz Help.

Thanks again

Bobbina:sigh:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Green & Pink lines on Screen HELP...!!!!!*

First Please don't post the same question in multiple areas of the forum. It creates confusion and makes it more difficult to help you.

**Ps.: what is the difference between display-card, video-card & graphics-card?**
All of the above refer to the same thing.

Since the monitor is good, the next suspect is the graphics card. Is the cards cooling fan clean and working?
Try a different graphics card.


----------



## bobbina1981 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Green & Pink lines on Screen HELP...!!!!!*

Thanks alot...

Im sorry to post my thread many times... i just thought sombody could help me quicker... its my 1st time posting a problem#
apologies.

just 1 ques, r u sure its the card? i dont feel like spending money & then find it does'nt work.

I'll check my graphic card fan... & give it a good cleaning 
ray:


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Green & Pink lines on Screen HELP...!!!!!*

It's pretty definitely something to do with the graphics card. Either:
A.) The card is overheating
B.) The card is receiving bad voltage from the PSU
C.) The card's VRAM is physically damaged

A and B can lead to C over time.

Let's see if cleaning causes the artifacts to go away.

Also what brand and model power supply do you have? You'll have to open up the PC to find out, it's the boxy component at the top/bottom where the power cord comes in. There should be a large sticker with the brand, model #, and a bunch of other info. 

If you have a cheap or shoddy PSU then it could be the reason the card failed, from delivering slightly unstable voltage over time. Or the VRAM could have worn out from shear age; the Radeon 9800 is quite old. Or it could just be the fan is dirty and the card is overheating. We'll have to check A and B, before deciding if you need a new card or not.


----------



## bobbina1981 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Green & Pink lines on Screen HELP...!!!!!*

Thanks Phaedrus,

I tried A, & cleaned the Fan con the display card, the lines have reduced but not disappeared. But the long horizontal lines (shown in the pic attached previously) have gone & replaced with thin green horizontal dotted lines throughout the screen.

I also uninstalled & reinstalled the latest ATI Catalyst Suite driver for Radeon 9800 pro from their website (following their instalation instructions)... But I still get them... I think the changes in the lines r due to the new drivers.. but not sure.

I'll try B & C ... And keep you posted.
Just 1 ques, how do u chk the voltage on the PSU & wheres the VRAM..(is it my RAM card?

Thanks again.
B


----------



## bobbina1981 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Green & Pink lines on Screen HELP...!!!!!*

Hi phaedus,

I the data on the big boxy thing, where de power cord connects is written below:

FSP Group Inc
Model No. : FSP300-60PN(PF)
AC INPUT: 230V 5A, 50Hz
DC OUTPUT: 300W

I still donno wot the VRAM is?:4-dontkno

Thanx


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Green & Pink lines on Screen HELP...!!!!!*

That DC output is very low for any system tbh. That is probably where your problem lies.


----------



## quantumtech101 (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: Green & Pink lines on Screen HELP...!!!!!*

horizontal lines are video card problems

vertical lines are monitor and cable problems

from what you are saying i suggest that it has something to do with the monitor or the cable...


----------

